
Ask HN -- AWS Infra as a service? - dev_3_22_19
Will you pay for a service(let&#x27;s call it AmazinInfra) that builds your infrastructure on AWS at the click of a button?<p>This includes, but not limited to:
- VPN creation
- launching EC2 instances
- setting up CI&#x2F;CD
- setting up auto scaling groups
- setting up loadbalancers
- setting up databases
- any other AWS service you might require<p>This will be a one time setup and will cost you about say USD 500?<p>On the landing page of AmazinInfra, you&#x27;ll be asked to check mark which services you require for your startup and AmazinInfra will go ahead and spin them up for you on AWS.<p>As a CTO&#x2F;CEO&#x2F;entrepreneur -- would you be willing to pay for something like this?<p>Thoughts and comments?
======
QuinnyPig
It already exists in the form of a variety of stacks on GitHub/ AWS
QuickStarts.

